

Ask HN: Does a service like Google Answers exist today? - andrewhillman

I need someone to do some online research for me so I am looking for today&#x27;s version of Google Answers http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Google_Answers
======
jcr
Did you check uclue.com?

[http://uclue.com/](http://uclue.com/)

It was listed in the wikipedia article on Google Answers that you posted.

